# Acceptable look or not # 1



## flychick767 (Feb 3, 2007)

Here are 2 pictures. Do you think these fashions are acceptable or not? Granted one is of something you would wear to a formal event such as a wedding or charitable function, and the other out to the park or around the house.

I think either is totally acceptable, but as many of you know, I have no problem with being braless. Next survey will focus on another part of our body and how we dress.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont have a problem with women going braless, i wish i could but at 38DD sometimes DDD i obviously cant, BUT if your gonna go braless i DONT want to see your headlights in other words, thicker material or darker colors please nipples are just a little offensive to me especially somewhere where families and children are going to be at, (fairs, malls etc.)


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 3, 2007)

Nah. I'm not a fan of the no-bra look.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 3, 2007)

think the 1st one looks ok, but I don't think it looks so good with the more casual top in the 2nd photo - of course being a DD/E I'm probably not the best person to give an opinion - going braless is not really an option for me lol!!


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah i think those fashions are acceptable, probley not something i would wear though, if thats you in the t-shirt with no bra then you look great with out a bra, i didnt find it that offensive, people walk around wearing more revealing stuff all the time.


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont like the braless look too much...unless you have really really small boobs....most women dont have a "good enough" looking chest to not wear a bra...they just think they do...almost everytime i see a woman without a bra it doesnt look good...either too saggy or assymetrical...once in a great while ill see someone where it looks decent....


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 3, 2007)

I think that the first dress needs a bra. When you spend so much money on a nice outfit, do you want everyone to stare at the breast? The material is too flimsy. That's not to say that I think all evening wear should have a bra. I don't have a problem with the Corona t-shirt. BUT, I think women do need to be considerate about when and to whom they are highlighting their breasts too. I have been to soccer games where soccer moms come barely dressed. Not appropriate in my book when being around children. Am I puritanical, no, but I also do not want to see anyones super huge plastic boobs or boobs that make you go eewwww because they are too far south.


----------



## prettypretty (Feb 3, 2007)

i don't like it at all


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 3, 2007)

Honestly I go braless sometimes but I get embarrassed when my headlights show. Both would look better if worn with a bra.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 3, 2007)

No and NO! If you can see the shape of the nipples it's definately not ok


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 3, 2007)

Not a big fan of nips staring me right in the face.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't like any at all.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2007)

ditto


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 3, 2007)

Tacky.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry, but they both look indecent to me. Both looks could be a lot better if the first thing I saw wasn't their pointy boobs.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think that should be worn out in public. I just think it's tacky and gives people a very bad impression of you.

I would rather not see if you think it's cold outside LOL!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree! I think both are very indecent, and I sure don't want people's boobs staring at me like that! :icon_eek:

EDIT: I meant to quote some other posts before I said "I agree," but you get the idea...


----------



## han (Feb 4, 2007)

i hate bras in the summer what i do wear so my nipples are hidden is a thin tank under my shirt


----------



## Kathy (Feb 4, 2007)

If I had the body of the woman in the blue dress I would probably wear it. LOL..

The second look in the t-shirt doesn't really do it for me. I'd at least put pasties over my nipples.


----------



## Lia (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd not wear these 2 clothes without bra. After all, they can be worn with bra or even paddies with no big deal.


----------



## charish (Feb 4, 2007)

i don't like either. i go braless around the house, but i couldn't let everyone see my nipples poking through in public.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't have a problem with the braless look unless you're bobbing, bouncing, sagging and weaving everywhere. Afterall, it's just the human body. I only go braless around the house because I'm a DD. For times when the nipples can cause offense there's always these:

Nipple Covers


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 4, 2007)

Depends on age and if breasts are in good shape--you look fine. I couldn't wear it though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't like either look. Going braless with such flimsy clothing just does not give off a good impression.

If I had to choose one of the two, I'd say the first one looks better since her breasts are in better shape.


----------



## katrosier (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't like either look . I think bras were invented for a good reason.


----------



## Nox (Feb 4, 2007)

Neither of them look that great. The first one is very strange because she is wearing a nice dress, but the glamour is ruined...everyone can see the size and shape of her areolas/nipples. The second one looks so sloppy, sure it's okay at your own backyard barbecue, but geez... wear a thicker shirt, or maybe one with a shelf bra built into it.

I'm really not down for the Puritanical viewpoint, but I hate to see when people are dressed so purposefully sloppy in public.


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2007)

I think braless is fine. I think it's perfectly natural and acceptable. IMO we have been a little brainwashed as far as the acceptability of our own bodies, and those of others.


----------



## xkatiex (Feb 4, 2007)

lol I wish I could go bra-less but my 36d's hang and it looks awful under a top without a bra.


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think it's 'inappropriate' for kids to see nipples - it's perfectly natural and I have no problem with it, but I think both of those styles would look SO much better with a decent bra, or some nipple tape. It makes the ADULTS uncomfortable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If a woman is dressed like a prostitute then yes it's inappropriate at a kid's soccer game, but in a summery dress or a nice (not too tight) tshirt then it looks ok. I wouldn't do it, but not because I think it's a horrifying and shockingly inappropriate thing, but because my boobs are too big, and I personally don't like the way it looks

Frankly, I wouldn't think much if I saw that on the street, but I would think it looked better with a bra. Sarahgr is right, most women's boobs are not hot enough to pull of the no-bra look.


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 5, 2007)

I guess if you don't mind people staring and gawking at you, it's fine to wear.


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm not sure what the question is. Are you asking about going braless or just these two pics where they are braless?

I don't think either looks here are attractive but I have no problem with going braless. There is a way to do it without it looking tacky or drawing negative attention.

And when I do need to cover the nips I wear "pasties" or nipple covers like speerrituall1 posted.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2007)

No, both look bad in my opinion.


----------



## Sleeptime (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't fancy it, cos it's too distracting! Haha..


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

No i hate being able to clearly see nipple


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 1, 2007)

I feel the same way .


----------



## anne7 (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it looks really tacky, it doesn't help she is walking around with a beer advertisement on her chest, either.

Just wear a bra, for real.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't like either look, it's way too frumpy looking. If I ever go braless, it's under a sweatshirt!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't have anything against those who go braless, just as long as you know when to do it at an appropriate time. Like at home, w/ a shelf bra top, with certain material of a garment.

When it looks too obvious like (ie: refer to posted pictures) I believe it's very distracting, like showing the world you have nothing under your shirt and is proud of it. :x

But *most *women need that extra support... So I would advise one to not attempt the "braless act".


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 1, 2007)

I reallly don't like it. I don't like the way it looks and I don't like the way it feels... I feel naked. I have a few tops that have support and an extra layer of fabric in the breast area that are meant to be worn braless. Those are the only ones I wear without a bra.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 1, 2007)

i really love the blue dress. i feel really uncomfortable when i'm not wearing a bra so i would at least wear something under the dress. same for the tee shirt. in general, i don't like when the bra less look is too obvious, and i think in society people tend to judge hard women who go out like this.:kopfkratz: i don't see what kind of woman can decently wear that, apart from the anorexic models.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't have a problem with it as long as its in the right occasion.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont really care for it. Not a big fan of the no bra look. The only I go braless is when Im sleeping.


----------



## chivita (Mar 2, 2007)

no no no not ok


----------



## dolphin11211 (Mar 3, 2007)

mmm to me if your going somewhere special where a bra, the other one it depends where ur going .. if ur just at home wth why not if ur going out mm maybe think twice


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

no and no


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with those who said it was tacky. when I see a person dressed like this i think bad taste and desperation for attention. I also think it is disrespectful for other people - those going out with families, children etc.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of it. I'm a DD but If I was smaller and could go Braless I might as long as the material was thicker so nothing was visible.


----------



## SweetFirefly (Mar 10, 2007)

I would wear a bra with both.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

No problem w/it to me. why wear one if you don't have to. Personally I do.


----------

